# What type of bone would be best for an old Golden?



## BuddyBigDog (Oct 8, 2020)

Our dog is 15 now and really slowing down. He sees the vet every six weeks and she is keeping close tabs on him. As he gets older and slower I thought maybe he would enjoy gnawing on a bone, but I have never given any of my dogs raw bones and don’t know what to buy. Can anyone offer some advice? Thanks!


----------



## cjsammy13 (Aug 28, 2020)

I give my pups beef cheek rolls: Redbarn Beef Cheek Rolls

Much easier to digest than rawhide. They also don’t stink up the house. Win win!


----------

